# Baltimore Figural Whiskey Decanter



## jays emporium (Mar 7, 2012)

This is not the kind of bottle I usually find and I know y'all don't like to see stuff like this but it has a Baltimore connection and with all the Baltimore people on this forum maybe you will be able to give me some information.  This is a 12" tall figural of a drunk man sitting on a whiskey barrel and holding a bottle in one hand and a drinking glass in the other.  I'll post a couple more pics.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 7, 2012)

Original labels on each side of the barrel.  JOHN GROSS & C. BALTIMORE, MD. SOLE AGENTS FOR UNITED STATES. DISTRIBUTORS FOR NEW YORK STAR LIQUOR DEALERS, INC. LONG ISLAND CITY, N.Y. on one label, PRODUCE OF ITALY BINO GIACOBINO & ROSSO TORINO SUPER TORINO VERMOUTH LICENZA N.69 1GL. AND 8 FL. OZ. ALC. STRENGTH 17% BY VOL. on the other label.


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 7, 2012)

The bottle has 3 vertical mold seams.  I think it is hand blown with ground lip but hard to tell because the lip is painted and I have not removed the cork.  The bottom says MADE IN ITALY and it looks like a hand blown bottle because it does not have anything like an Owens scar like you would see on a machine made bottle.  Does anyone know anything about this company?  I found this bottle at an estate sale with lots of OLD stuff and the craftmanship of the bottle looks good so I bought it.  The paint and labels are original.


----------



## epackage (Mar 7, 2012)

I would kill for such an example, you "Done Good" !!![]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 7, 2012)

Howdy Jay,

 Nice find, sir, in wonderful condition. Would you call that a Toby style figure?

 There's one with a different color scheme @ that e place.

 John Gross & Co. had Trademarks Galore. This may be the company TODAY.

 I found reference to a 1943 Truck Hijacking of a Star Liquor Dealers load in this Brooklyn Eagle issue. It was an inside job.


----------

